# In memory of Ralph



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Twelve years ago today we sent Ralph to the bridge after a short battle with kidney failure.

Ralph came into our lives as a rescue - he came into rescue kennels where I was working and would not eat or respond in the kennel environment so I bought him home for a couple of nights to get him eating - and he stayed with us for 7 short years.

He fitted into our lives and hearts as if he had always been there and loved Ginny & Holly and especially my Dad's springer Katie. He wasn't the brightest of dogs but what he lacked in brains he made up for in other ways and we were heartbroken when he left us.

Ralphie - I'm sure the girls are looking out for you and grandad too, we will always love and miss you as you are now a bright star shining above us. Run free and sleep softly my Big Man


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Ralph sounds like such a precious boy, my thoughts are with you today it's so very hard without them.


----------



## danoon58 (Jul 1, 2015)

Such a wonderful tribute to your Ralph. He sounds like such a wonderful boy. My thoughts are with you today.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rest in peace, sweet Ralph!*

What a beautiful tribute to Ralph! My Smooch and Snobear are taking care of him. I believe the oldest Rainbow Bridge List we have on this forum is from 2009.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Beautiful tribute to your handsome Ralph, such a special boy. 
They're always in our hearts even though they may no longer be by our side.
Thinking of you today.


----------



## Wolfeye (Sep 15, 2015)

Love came into Ralph's life and he shared it with you. Goldens are such wonderful dogs. I've always felt Mr. Bojangles' dog was a golden. Yes, after 20 years he still grieves. I miss my half-golden almost every day though he died 12 years ago, and of course my recently-departed Fenris.

Hoping the memories stay fresh!


----------

